#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Геше Нгаванг Тукже - лекции Буддизм для начинающих (Курс Лекций в Москве)

## Kozlov Kirill

*Ссылка для скачивания постоянно дополняемых аудио лекций!*
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

Качаем на Здоровье!

*Русским голосом (почти) всех лекций, за исключением первых,
Является Евгений. Б*

Благодарю!

----------

Bagira (30.01.2011), Homer (01.05.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (03.05.2010), Pema Sonam (28.04.2010), Леонид Ш (31.05.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Последнюю лекцию от 30,04,10 № 21 Качество Ланрим можно скачать здесь: 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

----------

Homer (01.05.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (03.05.2010), Леонид Ш (31.05.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Последнюю лекцию от 07,05,10 № 22 Четыре типа рождения
http://narod.ru/disk/20566021000/22....ия.rar.html

----------

Леонид Ш (31.05.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Лекция от 28,05,10 Очищающие тексты, Сутра Сердца и т.д http://narod.ru/disk/21313472000/23....%2C10.rar.html

----------

Pema Sonam (30.05.2010), Леонид Ш (31.05.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Снова начались лекции)
Ура)
24. Геше  Нгаванг Тукже - лекции Буддизм для начинающих(Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы Сотни божеств Тушиты (Ганден Лхагьема)) 01,10,10
http://narod.ru/disk/25602169000/24....%A6%D0%BE.html

http://narod.ru/disk/25625158000/(Гу...0.rar.rar.html

----------

Janna (03.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

А что за формат файла? У меня он не распознаётся вообще никак, пишет просто file. Может перезалить в mp3? Конверторов благо хватает.

----------


## Джыш

> А что за формат файла? У меня он не распознаётся вообще никак, пишет просто file. Может перезалить в mp3? Конверторов благо хватает.


Переименовать в мп3 пробовали?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Переименовать в мп3 пробовали?


html в mp3? Должно помочь???

----------


## Джыш

> html в mp3? Должно помочь???


Смотря для чего, хотя вам, наверное, поможет только топор  :Big Grin:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если кого то интересует - можно скачать комментарий к этому тексту с нашего сайта
комментарий геше-лхарамбы  Чжампа Дагпа и комментарий геше Нгаванг Тукдже ( правда не помню выложил или нет)

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

http://narod.ru/disk/25625158000/(Гу...0.rar.rar.html
Что бы файл не переименовывать!
Можно скачать так!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (15.10.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Новая лекция с Гешела: http://narod.ru/disk/26442484000/26....10.10.zip.html  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (26.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.10.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

27. Лекция Геше Нгаванг Тукже - лекции Буддизм для начинающих(медитации, посвященные дню сошествия Будды Шакьямуни с небес Тушита(медитации обрезаны)).
http://narod.ru/disk/26870580000/27....D0%B5.rar.html

Предыдущие лекции: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

----------

Janna (01.11.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

28. Геше Нгаванг Тукже - лекции Буддизм для начинающих(Восемь строф преобразования ума (2 часть) http://narod.ru/disk/27140108000/28...0Тукже.rar.html

Приятного прослушивания!

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

http://narod.ru/disk/27493848000/(%D...0%B3).rar.html

Лекция от 12.11.10
29. Геше Нгаванг Тукже - Восемь строф преобразования ума (Лоджонг циг гьема) жорчо (Джорвэй Чодруг) предварительным практикам, выполняемым перед основной сессией.

----------

Janna (17.11.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

http://narod.ru/disk/526282001/30.rar.html

Лекция от  26.11.10
30. Основы медитации, Микцема, Восхваление Ламы Цонкапы (Медитации специально урезаны).

Перевод Дмитрий Моренков.

----------

Дина Скатова (07.12.2010), Дордже (29.11.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

http://narod.ru/disk/896454001/31.rar.html


Лекция от 03.12.10
31. Об Уме и Факторох Ума.

----------

Дина Скатова (07.12.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

http://narod.ru/disk/1301435001/32.%...D0%B3.rar.html

Лекция от 10.12.10
32. Цог по случаю 21 годовщины вручения Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе 14 Нобелевской премии мира, Гуру Пуджа (перевод Михаила).

----------

Pema Sonam (13.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.12.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

35. http://narod.ru/disk/3677090001/35.rar.html Ламрим Чен Мо (Карма) - Усная передача практики покланение 35 буддам. (Переводчик Михаил)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

36. http://narod.ru/disk/4230589001/36.rar.html Карма 2. (Переводчик Михаил)


Предыдущие лекции: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

37. http://narod.ru/disk/4604018001/37....0%20.rar.html ЦОГ по тексту «Ламы Чопы» или «Гуру-йоги». 25 лунный день. Микцема. (Переводчик Михаил)

----------

Евгений Б. (31.01.2011)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

38. http://narod.ru/disk/5030832001/38.rar.html Практика исповеди перед 35 Буддами. (Переводчик Михаил) Текст и Изображение прилагается!!!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2011)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

39. http://narod.ru/disk/5534944001/39.(%D0%AF).rar.html Я. (Переводчик Михаил)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

40. http://narod.ru/disk/5980767001/40.rar.html Сансара и нирвана. (Переводчик Михаил)

предидущие лекции здесь: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

----------

Asanga (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

41. http://narod.ru/disk/7085291001/41.zip.html Пред новогодняя практика Гуру Йоги (Ламы Цонкапы), Практика очищения перед 35 Буддами. (Переводчик Михаил) тексты внутри) - 4.03.011 г.

42. http://narod.ru/disk/7324696001/42.rar.html Развитие бодхичиты. (пер. Михаил Морозов) - 11.03.011 г.

----------


## Kirill M

43. http://narod.ru/disk/8000806001/43.zip.html Развитие бодхичиты на основе причин и следствий из семи частей. Практика, посвященную всем пострадавшим от землетрясения и цунами в Японии (Включает тексты Сутры сердци и Кшитигарбхи).. (пер. Михаил Морозов) - 18.03.011 г.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.03.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

44. http://narod.ru/disk/8615134001/44.zip.html 25.03.11 Развитие бодхичитты. Метод Шантидевы и Осанги . (пер. Михаил Морозов)

В Прошлом году Гешела Давал подробное обьяснение данных практик:
15. http://narod.ru/disk/19741608000/15...0%91%D0%BE.html Развитие Бодхичиты "Семичастный принцып развития Бодхичиты (метод Asanga)", "Обмен себя на других" (метод Shantideva) (медитации специально урезаны) (пер. Евгений Бузятов)

Приятного прослушивания)

----------


## Kirill M

45. http://narod.ru/disk/9236002001/45.rar.html 01.04.011 Гуру Йога Ламы Цонкапы, Праджняпарамита, Лунг на мантру Будды Медицины. (пер. Михаил Морозов) - тексты внутри.

----------


## Kirill M

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - 4-ре Благородные истины (лекция в рамках курса Открытие Буддизма).
46. http://narod.ru/disk/10275860001/46.zip.html 15.04.011(пер. Михаил Морозов)

Прошлые лекции Гешела: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

----------

Pema Sonam (16.04.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

47. http://narod.ru/disk/11339506001/47.zip.html 22.04.011 Три Основы Пути (отречение, бодхичитта, мудрость, постигающая пустотность). (пер. Михаил Морозов)

Последняя лекция, перед отьездом Гешела в Индию.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.04.2011)

----------

